# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  fattura elettronica e reverse charge

## LONGBOARD

Una volta ricevuta una fattura in reverse charge come si attuerà la prevista integrazione della stessa e conseguente registrazione.
In altre parole andrà emessa una fattura elettronica speculare a quella ricevuta ed inviarla tra le emesse al SDI o basterà stamparla e registrarla tra le fatture emesse cartacee in apposito sezionale?
Analoga problematica per le fatture emesse interne, per ad esempio riaddebito spese promiscue con detraibilità differenziata tra diverse attività iva svolte.

----------


## drfilman

> Una volta ricevuta una fattura in reverse charge come si attuerà la prevista integrazione della stessa e conseguente registrazione.
> In altre parole andrà emessa una fattura elettronica speculare a quella ricevuta ed inviarla tra le emesse al SDI o basterà stamparla e registrarla tra le fatture emesse cartacee in apposito sezionale?
> Analoga problematica per le fatture emesse interne, per ad esempio riaddebito spese promiscue con detraibilità differenziata tra diverse attività iva svolte.

  Bisogna per prima cosa capire in quale ipotesi siamo dell'art 17.
Se si tratta di semplice inversione contabile (es pulizie o acquisto di immobile) la fattura rilevante è quella dell'emittente che transiterà tramite SdI ed il ricevente dovrà solo annotarla tra gli acquisti, e far concorrere l'imposta tra le operazioni esigibili.
Se invece siamo nelle ipotesi da autofatturare (es servizi acquistati dall'estero) sarà il documento emesso dal cessionario a dover essere inviato allo sdi
Filippo Mangiapane  
Inviato dal mio K6000 Pro utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## LONGBOARD

in caso di acquisto intracomunitario l'esterometro dovrebbe permettere di assolvere l'obbligo di comunicazione dati senza compilazione ed invio di fatture in formato elettronico.
L'invio della fattura integrata di tali acquisti in via elettronica esimerebbe dall'esterometro così come nel caso di cessioni intracomunitarie effettuate con fatturazione elettronica (su base volontaria)?

----------


## LONGBOARD

In relazione alle modalità di integrazione di una fattura elettronica in reverse charge (interno, pulizie.etc), alla luce dei chiarimenti forniti dall'Agenzia si ipotizza la possibilità dell'emissione di una autofattura da "allegare" a quella ricevuta. Qualcuno ha idea di come effettuare tale allegazione in pratica? 
Potrebbe essere conforme una procedura di ricezione di fattura elettronica e integrazione sui registri a livello di registrazione?
Il documento creato , tra l'altro , Può essere inviato a SDI, non deve. Ma deve essere conservato a norma?
Perchè a domande specifiche l'Amministrazione continua a rispondere altro, della serie : dove vai?...Son cipolle... :Mad:

----------


## Burnout670

Non se se ti possa aiutare, ne parlano al minuto 1:55 in poi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0I8OIROvVE 
Mercoledi' la ns. sh ci ha fatto il corso di formazione per la FE ho chiesto come viene gestita dal programma questa problematica, visto che abbiamo tutti gli automatismi per i vari reverse charge, risposta mah, boh, non abbiamo disposizioni. 
Siamo messi male, molto molto molto male

----------


## LONGBOARD

Siamo al 30.12.2018 qualcuno che sappia dare una risposta operativa......? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Una volta ricevuta una fattura in reverse charge come si attuerà la prevista integrazione della stessa e conseguente registrazione.
> In altre parole andrà emessa una fattura elettronica speculare a quella ricevuta ed inviarla tra le emesse al SDI o basterà stamparla e registrarla tra le fatture emesse cartacee in apposito sezionale?
> Analoga problematica per le fatture emesse interne, per ad esempio riaddebito spese promiscue con detraibilità differenziata tra diverse attività iva svolte.

  Per il reverse charge interno (ad es. subappalti) la C.M. 02/07/2018 n. 13/E, nel paragrafo 3, consente di allegare alla fattura elettronica emessa con codice natura operazione "N6" un documento che partendo dalla non modificabilitá della fattura emessa in regime di inversione contabile, integri con i dati IVA non presenti nella fattura in inversione contabile. 
La soluzione, secondo me pratica, é emettere un'autofattura da inviare allo SdI, che riporti i riferimenti alla fattura in inversione contabile, in cui il committente figuri come emittente e come destinatario.

----------


## LONGBOARD

Concordo, l'unica soluzione che al momento appare utilizzabile benchè venga illustrata come "possibilità", è in ogni caso gravosa per gli studi.
Mentre con la vecchia procedura , grazie ad automatismi software che  permettevano una veloce registrazione della fattura integrata nel registro vendite, ora obbligherà l'addetto alla contabilità alla compilazione dell'autofattura, con tanto di riferimenti, e la gestione dell'invio , ricezione  tramite SDI  e della registrazione . Tale adempimento che prima si risolveva in procedure in fase di sola registrazione, nelle quali ben raramente il cliente operava, necessiterebbe un ulteriore adempimento, che sarà sicuramente traslato allo studio professionale.....
Tempificando la procedura , data la complessità, si rileva una ineliminabile dilatazione dei tempi oltre misura.
C'è chi tuttavia evidenzia improbabili risparmi di tempo..... :Smile:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Concordo, l'unica soluzione che al momento appare utilizzabile benchè venga illustrata come "possibilità", è in ogni caso gravosa per gli studi.
> Mentre con la vecchia procedura , grazie ad automatismi software che  permettevano una veloce registrazione della fattura integrata nel registro vendite, ora obbligherà l'addetto alla contabilità alla compilazione dell'autofattura, con tanto di riferimenti, e la gestione dell'invio , ricezione  tramite SDI  e della registrazione . Tale adempimento che prima si risolveva in procedure in fase di sola registrazione, nelle quali ben raramente il cliente operava, necessiterebbe un ulteriore adempimento, che sarà sicuramente traslato allo studio professionale.....
> Tempificando la procedura , data la complessità, si rileva una ineliminabile dilatazione dei tempi oltre misura.
> C'è chi tuttavia evidenzia improbabili risparmi di tempo.....

  Sono abbastanza convinto che nel Telefisco 2019 potrebbero introdurre un’interpretazione che consenta una gestione contabile interna del meccanismo di applicazione dell’I.V.A. In reverse charge consentendo, così come accade per le note di credito interne emesse per annullare l’effetto I.V.A. di fatture scartate dallo SdI, senza l’obbligo di inviare allo SdI la nota di credito interna, di fare la stessa cosa per la registrazione dell’integrazione per le fatture in reverse charge, senza che il documento integrativo passi dallo SdI. Ritengo, che l’integrazione è una fase contabile interna che non toglie certezza alla avvenuta ricezione del documento da parte dello SdI, prodromo della recuperabilitá dell’I.V.A. sugli acquisti.

----------


## Forumina

> Per il reverse charge interno (ad es. subappalti) la C.M. 02/07/2018 n. 13/E, nel paragrafo 3, consente di allegare alla fattura elettronica emessa con codice natura operazione "N6" un documento che partendo dalla non modificabilitá della fattura emessa in regime di inversione contabile, integri con i dati IVA non presenti nella fattura in inversione contabile. 
> La soluzione, secondo me pratica, é emettere un'autofattura da inviare allo SdI, che riporti i riferimenti alla fattura in inversione contabile, in cui il committente figuri come emittente e come destinatario.

  Buonasera Dott. La Rocca, 
secondo Lei questa soluzione potrebbe applicarsi anche alle fatture passive di San Marino  che, in quanto acquisti di beni da soggetti non residenti, prevedono l' autofattura ?  (art. 17, comma 2, D.P.R. 633/72 - Dir 2006/112/CE, art 196) 
Grazie dell'attenzione

----------

